# gnu park pickel



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

how do u like it. up sides down sides. thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/11384-review-gnu-park-pickle.html

Post wasn't even off the first page


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

i know i read it ha. not completely lazy to look a little. wanted more then one opinion but i like that one because i also have SB 159' huge i know


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

why didn't you just post in that thread


----------

